# Should I return to school?



## Brianda (Aug 26, 2011)

I am currently a high school Senior and am enrolled in online high school. I made the choice in the beginning of my Junior year to go into online schooling because my IBS-D and anxiety was getting the best of me. I just could not stay in the school environment. Throughout the past year and a half my IBS-D has switched to IBS-C. Although it is a bit easier to get out of the house and go places without the need to constantly use a bathroom, I still have that irrational fear in the back of my head saying to me that I will need the bathroom whenever and wherever I go someone, although most of the time I don't. I am now contemplating going back for the second semester of my senior year to my original high school. I feel like I am letting my family down, and even myself, by not being able to have that graduation experience. I really want to be able to attend graduation, and the only way I am going to be able to do that is if I go back to school. I am extremely nervous though, because in high school, you don't have that freedom to get up and leave if you need the bathroom numerous times or are having an attack. I am also afraid of what other students will think if I am constantly leaving the classroom to use the bathroom or if I am not feeling well. This is so hard for me. I want to be able to have my graduation, but I am also afraid! I will only need to take four classes but still, that fear still clings to me! I still have two months to think this over, but I am already letting the stress over the decision get to me! Ugh! I don't know what to do!


----------



## Cassie90 (Oct 4, 2011)

jdhfkjchjkhj


----------



## Brianda (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you so much Cassie for your reply! I'm still far from a decision, but your input really helps! I really appreciate it!


----------

